# plain or sweetened yogurt for babies?



## VBMama (Jan 6, 2004)

I'd like to start giving ds (1) yogurt, but I haven't bought anything but plain yogurt for myself in a long time. I tried him on it once so far, and he was not interested. Seems like last time I looked at fruit-flavored yogurt in the store, it was loaded with sugar. I know lots of mamas here feed yogurt, what kind do you give your dc? If homemade, what if anything do you sweeten with?


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

Well, the first time I gave DS plain yogurt he puked it up. I don't know if that was a coincidence or not!

I have been giving him Stoneyfield Farms organic Yo Baby or their Whole Milk French Vanilla. It's sweet although not as horribly sweet as some of the other brands, and they don't use high fructose corn syrup. But in an effort to reduce sugar even more, I bought a large container of the Stoneyfield Whole Milk Plain and I am planning to sweeten it up with a bit of maple syrup. Better than straight sugar and I can control the amount. I don't give him raw honey yet so I'm not using that.

I bought some awesome organic yogurt last week by Butterfield Farms--whole milk, maple syrup sweetened and it was awesome! It was ever so mildly sweet and DS liked it. So I am aiming for that flavor...it was 4.50 for a container, more than Stoneyfield so that is why I'm trying the do it yourself way. Good luck!


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

I make my own plain yogurt and keep fruit in the freezer to add in every morning. That way I know for sure it doesn't have any bad stuff in it. Ds really likes it--in fact, that's the only way I can get him to eat fruit.


----------



## Wildcrafter (Mar 11, 2003)

We put frozen berries as well, mostly blueberries, but ds (33 mo) will eat it plain as well. We buy whole milk goat yogurt (dairy sensitivity) and it is one of our daily foods.

I warm the blueberries slightly in a saucepan, not to cook them, and then add to the yogurt. It turns the yogurt a beautiful fuscia color.

A little raw honey would add nutrition as well as sweetness. But once you start giving the sweet stuff, it's hard to go back.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Plain is definitely best. My dd's started on plain and still eat it - sometimes we put fruit or blackstrap molasses in it but they eat it either way. If your child will only eat sweetened yogurt, buy plain and sweeten yourself with jam, applesauce, fruit, maple syrup or honey - at least you can control the amount of sweetener that way.


----------



## VBMama (Jan 6, 2004)

Yay, he ate yogurt with applesauce in it tonight! Next time I'll try a touch of maple syrup. I like the idea of being able to control the sweetener & amount. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

LOL...my son wolfs down plain yogurt.... No sweeteners needed for him!


----------

